# IntelliMouse Optical Woes (not a dup)

## ZennouRyuu

I have spent the last two days or so scouring the forums and the web trying to find a solution to this problem. I have encountered many similar probllems in the forums but where those afflicted found a solution, sadly, I have not..........

I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical (has 5 buttons + wheel) and until recently when I reinstalled Gentoo everything was going great. However after my reinstall I cannot for the life of me get my mouse wheel or side "thumb" buttons to be recognized by X. (xev doesnt show any sort of response when they are pressed) 

My current X config looks like this (the relevant parts at least):

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "Buttons" "7"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

   Option       "Resolution" "1200"

```

This configuration allows me to use my mouse and the two main buttons, but no others. I have tried many different configurations of X that I have discovered on the forums to no avail, I am out of ideas. 

If anyone out there can help me solve this problem i would be most greatful.

--ZennouRyuu

----------

## bsolar

I don't know if you know these informations yet but I found some documentation here

----------

## ZennouRyuu

No, didnt help, but at least it was somthing new to try   :Neutral: 

----------

## bsolar

In section 7 of that document there is a sample configuration of your mouse, but it seems quite the same as yours...  :Sad: 

----------

## nbensa

I have exactly the same config as yours, except I added:

```
Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "Off"
```

Regards,

Norberto

----------

## ZennouRyuu

No luck still. I am thinking about switching back to vanilla-sources (i decided to give the gentoo sources a shot this time around) If anyone here has had luck using an intellimouse with gentoo-sources let me know so I will still be able to maintain hope

----------

## nbensa

 *ZennouRyuu wrote:*   

> If anyone here has had luck using an intellimouse with gentoo-sources let me know so I will still be able to maintain hope

 

I'm using gentoo-sources and an ms intellimouse  :Wink: 

----------

## zhenlin

One last detail: execute this while you are running X:

imwheel -k -b "67"

as superuser.

----------

## ZennouRyuu

 *zhenlin wrote:*   

> One last detail: execute this while you are running X:
> 
> imwheel -k -b "67"
> 
> as superuser.

 

Alas that too was used by me at one point, but as far as I know imwheel is not needed in order to get simply the wheel to work (buttons 1 2 3 4 5) and in this case the side mouse buttons should take on the functions of the wheel (as X defaults them as 4 and 5)

--Thank You

ZennouTyuu--

----------

## edge3281

Mine is working fine.  Mine only has 5 buttons but here is my setup if this helps:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "Resolution" "1000"

EndSection

```

----------

## xr31Daisy

I've got more or less the same setup as edge3281, but with 2 extras buttons ( just like ZennouRyuu ). I didn't get the 'extra' buttons to work, but the wheel is working fine.

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "USBMouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## squanto

```
# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

        Option "Buttons" "7"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

```

```
Linux version 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 (root@bradfa.stu.rpi.edu) (gcc version 3.2) #2 Mon Nov 25 14:18:25 EST 2002

```

This setup works with my intellimouse 5 button and my logitech 7 button, both side buttons function fine, use them in rtcw.

----------

## ZennouRyuu

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

I am to the point of giving up, all of the solutions posted by the kind people haven't helped.

Is there anyone else?

----------

